# Rose of Sharon



## froghaven5 (Sep 6, 2010)

I saw someone say that they feed there sulcata rose of sharon, but haven't seen this on any list saying that it is or isn't safe to feed. If it is safe is it both the leaves and flower? I have a lot of this in my yard, so if this is a good food source even as just a treat it would be great.


----------



## Annieski (Sep 6, 2010)

To my knowledge, Rose of Sharon[Hibiscus Syriacus] is a perfectly safe flower and leaf to feed.


----------



## froghaven5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Annieski said:


> To my knowledge, Rose of Sharon[Hibiscus Syriacus] is a perfectly safe flower and leaf to feed.



Thank you. I guess I should have looked up it's Latin name. Feeling pretty dumb.


----------



## jackrat (Sep 6, 2010)

I feed leaves and flowers.


----------



## Tom (Sep 6, 2010)

Yep, its good.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 6, 2010)

I use it more as a treat then a staple


----------



## DeanS (Sep 6, 2010)

Rose of Sharon is a species of hibiscus...and YES! They love it!

...and this link includes it...

http://africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm


----------



## Neil (Sep 6, 2010)

I guess Rose of sharon is absolutely fine for the tortoise..

More over i got a few question too ..  .. I have told that Basil, mint and Touch-Me-Not Plants are safe for tortoise to eat .. is it true ??


----------



## froghaven5 (Sep 10, 2010)

Well I guess I don't have to worry if it's safe or not for my tort as he/she won't touch either the flower or the leaves. He/she seems to be a bit picky.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 10, 2010)

froghaven5 said:


> Well I guess I don't have to worry if it's safe or not for my tort as he/she won't touch either the flower or the leaves. He/she seems to be a bit picky.



Sometimes, it is just a matter of offering it several times and/or to just slowly introduce it a little at a time mixed in with their normal foods. I know it use to frustrate me that it seemed everybody else could get their tortoises to eat (and love) grape leaves, while mine all turned up their noses. Today, that isn't true at my house. Almost everybody now eats and seems to enjoy their grape leaves.


----------



## froghaven5 (Sep 10, 2010)

Jacqui said:


> froghaven5 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I guess I don't have to worry if it's safe or not for my tort as he/she won't touch either the flower or the leaves. He/she seems to be a bit picky.
> ...


----------

